# CERVICAL POLYP - IUI



## Jue jue (Feb 26, 2011)

A cervical  polyp was noted at my last iui treament  in feb. and the doctor adivsed  at the time I have it removed before my next one.  However since then have transferred to another clinic and saw the RE for initial consultation He advised polyp  doesn t have to be removed. 

Bit confused now with these 2 opinions. My instinct would be telling me it should be removed as it could stop insemination, cause miscarraige. Cannot afford to have it removed privately and have to wait until 14th july to have it done on the public system  thereby missing another cycle.  Am 41 in August. Any advice on polyps would be really hepful


----------



## Big hat (Dec 20, 2010)

Hi Jue Jue,  I was told1 week ago that I had one just above the cervix.  I spoke to the consultant about it, and was told that as it was at the very bottom (at the cervix) and the eggs were being placed very high up, it wouldn't cause a problem.  Have only just had E done so, time will tell.

Other women say they have had them removed between cycles. As with a lot of information we seem to share on this site, it does seem to be dependent on the clinic.

Sorry if that's not too helpful.  I'll let you know if I get a bfp.

x


----------



## Hope297 (Feb 21, 2008)

Hi,
I also had one found when being scanned in the UK for treatment abroad. The guy who scanned me in the UK said it depends on the size and place of them as to whether his clinic would go ahead - my clinic abroad said it needed to be removed because as you say it can hinder implanttion and lead to increased miscarriage. I had it removed by hysteroscopy and am now 29 weeks pg. They say a hysteroscopy often aids with getting pg which is why the argc like you have have one before a cycle to "clear out" so it may not be a bad thing having it removed....?
Hope


----------



## Jue jue (Feb 26, 2011)

Thank you Curly and Hope,


I decided to have the polpy removed and have an appt. for tomorrow am  I am on cycle day 4 and this should be time enough for it to heal prior to treatment?  Consultant is advising a week anyhow.

Wondering now about swimming on Tuesday i booked with friends for a 2 day spa break.  I will ring the hospital to make sure and if i have to cancel the break then so be it.  

Jue


----------



## Kuki2010 (Oct 22, 2009)

I did have my polips removed 3 days before EC. And I did get pregnant that cycle. Depends where it is and how bigh it is.. Best to get rid of the lot of them.
Good luck. Kukixx


----------



## Jue jue (Feb 26, 2011)

Just wondering what EC stands for Kuki

Things always seem worse at night but am worried now that there will not be enough time between removal
of polyp and insemination.  my scan is on Thursday which is CD 8 and am suposed to be getting polyp removed tomorrow
cd 5.  Nothing goes smoothly, hopefully im not takinng all these injections and drugs for nothing this month.

Jue


----------



## daisyg (Jan 7, 2004)

Jue Jue,

EC stands for Egg Collection on an own egg ivf cycle.

Re: polyps. You MUST take advice from the clinic doing your polyp removal/IUI.

In my experience, many patients are told to wait at least 1-2 months after removal before cycling. There is often another check before you cycle, just to make sure all is ok. Have you had an hysteroscopy to make sure all ok with uterus? Any other checks like thyroid, clotting, etc etc??

You need to take expert advice and not jeopardise your chances by going ahead before you have discussed this properly. I really wouldn't cycle immediately after removal.

I would also post on the fibroid thread, as the women there have lots of experience of polyp/fibroid removal and cycling.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=101.0

Best,
Daisy
xx


----------



## Jue jue (Feb 26, 2011)

Hi Daisy,

Clinic advised it didnt need to be removed.

But decided to go ahead and got it done today.  Bad period type pain all day.  It was not as simple as I thought it was going to be.  Both doctors say I will be ok for IUI which will more than likely be a weeks time.  

Thanks for that link Daisy I will check it out there is no much on here but difficult to find at the same time

Jue


----------

